# breastfeeding w/a skin tag?



## mommy2be (Mar 6, 2004)

hello....i have a question....
i am 33 weeks pregnant and have gotten a skin tag right below my nipple, on my areola. it is definitely annoying, and keeps changing in size and pigmentation. my ob assured me it was normal during pregnancy to get skin tags, and for them to change, etc. but im wondering if i will be able to breastfeed w/this or if i can get it removed or what? there's no way my baby could eat w/out the skin tag in his mouth, which grosses me out. any suggestions? help!?! TIA!


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

Don't stress too much. If it is bothering you, tell your doctor it is bothering you, getting sore, etc. Tell him to remove it. It is not a big deal and shouldn't hurt.

You can have it done now, or later if you want to wait and see how nursing goes.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I had a skin tag on my nipple when pregnant with my first child. It made nursing on that side painful for a few days, until the tag fell off. I wish my Dr. had removed it... She had told me it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

My skin tags go away after giving birth, they always grow in spurts on my neck during pregnancy, 8 days pp they arent tags anymore just little bumps. I would definetly speak with your doctor about getting it removed though, as its on your nipple and I also wouldnt want to nurse with it on, or in their mouths.


----------

